# Weight Gain/Belly Stuffing/Inflation RP (Closed)



## Matt the Terrier (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm sort of loosely looking for somebody to do a weight gain, belly stuffing, or inflation RP, maybe treading along hyper, vore, or macro if that suits your taste. I do have a few friends that I can do this with, sure, but I was just looking for a different experience; everybody offers a slightly different Rp experience. I would also like to make a bit of small talk before and afterwards, as I do like to socialize.

Anthro or feral, both are fine with me, I can accomodate for both. The only condition I ask is that I be the feeder/inflator.

MxF is desired, but not mandatory. Can do MxM or FxF if desired [I can play as a female character; I do have a few female character set aside for this sort of thing].

Would like to keep it mostly SFW, with a bit of belly rubbing and belly play. If you wanna make it NSFW, fine by me, just don't make it too weird or too gross.

We can do it in DMs or on Discord. Yes, my Discord username IS right there, but if I don't already know you [from PvP or Last Post Wins], I would appreciate it if you'd ask first or let me know you'd like to add me so I know to expect you. Also, please don't ghost me; that's not cool.


----------



## EmeraldWuff (Sep 28, 2021)

Sure, sounds fun! Sent ya a friend request ^^


----------



## millyrainbow (Sep 29, 2021)

You mention hyper and such but also kinda push away from it in your postly post.
I ask cause i miiiiiight be interested in something like this, but i only like WG up to a point.. nothing extreme.. maybe like 300 pounds or something around there being the limit P: Fat, but not a blob/sphere P:


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Sep 30, 2021)

millyrainbow said:


> You mention hyper and such but also kinda push away from it in your postly post.
> I ask cause i miiiiiight be interested in something like this, but i only like WG up to a point.. nothing extreme.. maybe like 300 pounds or something around there being the limit P: Fat, but not a blob/sphere P:


Take your time, it's up to you. ^ ^


----------



## Doodlegabble (Oct 1, 2021)

I am interested, I did send a request to your discord.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 2, 2021)

Doodlegabble said:


> I am interested, I did send a request to your discord.


Could you please resend it when you get the chance?


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm currently feeling burned out from irl work right now. It's been taking it's toll on me, both physically and mentally, and I'm struggling to come up with RP ideas. I may or may not still be interested in role-playing, but please DM me on here first. Sadly though, to maintain some form of sanity and too keep myself from becoming too overwhelmed with having to come up with RP ideas, I'm cutting it off here, either temporarily or indefinitely.

Those of you who I added on Discord and those of you who I'm still role-playing with here on the forums, I'll still RP with all of you at some point or another, but it may not happen right away. I hope you all understand that. Those of you who I have started RPs with, I _WILL_ finish what we started. I do not like leaving things unfinished.


----------

